# Culture’s Thoughtless Irony



## hikerpoet (Dec 22, 2018)

Braided cables woven, answering gravity’s scoff. 
Strength of innovation pulling, compound might aloft. 
Steel arms, threaded joints, interlocking stone, 
passage spanning, trusting, truss to truss. 


Boulders’ choral wash, cascading in accompaniment. 
Deadfall’s slackest interaction, flotsam’s sullied collection. 
Refuse pirouettes with foam, sun’s glint off rusted chrome. 
Under innovation’s shadow basks culture’s shallow irony.


----------



## ned (Dec 31, 2018)

hello - a good poem with nice imagery and strong concepts -

needs a bit of tightening up here and there -

answering gravity’s scoff.  - can be better put
Steel arms, threaded joints, interlocking stone, - stone?
passage spanning, trusting, truss to truss. - drop trusting?

Below, current travels, aquatic interaction grows. - what interaction?
Boulders collective song of water’s flow. - vague
Deadfall’s slackest interaction, flotsam’s sullied collection. - interaction again
Innovation’s shadow masks, culture’s thoughtless irony. - where's the irony here?

just my thoughts.................Ned


----------



## hikerpoet (Dec 31, 2018)

Hey Ned
thank you for taking so much time here. I’m not sure if you are asking questions of my thought process or if you are suggesting that I sprinkle more breadcrumbs i’ll Work on replacing the word interaction. 
Where’s the irony? So much thought goes into engineering a bridge. So little thought goes into throwing crap in the river.


----------



## ned (Jan 1, 2019)

thank you for your response -

bridge is it? I thought it was pylons (current travels)
threaded joints etc say nothing - so get real with the imagery - arched, suspended etc

and for me, the concept is too loose to be ironic - would it also apply to ships and ocean pollution?

and spelling out perceived irony in the title and poem is telling too much - describe the ideas and allow the reader to decide

it's great to read a poem with the imagination and creativity to have two strands - but the connection needs to be stronger
neatly tied together in a final resolution perhaps  - burning bridges springs to mind....

this poem shows good imagery melded with concepts, which is fantastic - just dig a bit deeper, to get to the poetic truth.

cheers..........and happy new year............Ned


----------



## Namyh (Jan 7, 2019)

Hikerpoet - Culture is built into the future and what it can't use it leaves behind. Makes you think. I liked. Namyh


----------

